# WiFi in the RV Park



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

I had read over the "WiFi Hotspot For RV Park" from Michale32086 and take it into consideration. BUT this job is a tad bit different than his due to i cannot run cat5,5e,6 to anything. HAS to be wireless.... so heres the details...

I have taken on a job of supplying WiFi in a 40 acre RV park. 

This is going to be kinda of a running log on top of that for help. 
This is what i have and any input on device would be greatly accepted.

Now for the fun stuff. I cant run wires to anything. I can run power but cannot run Ethernet cable to anything. So it will be all wireless as far as in the signal.
As far as the main router i was going to run with smoothwall or the DD-WRT computer router base to handle the load.

I was planning on using these for the access points. 
EnGenius N-ENH200EXT KIT Outdoor Wireless-N Access...

Park Layout






This is where i was thinking of placing the antennas. The clubhouse off the right  is where the main feed will be. 

The blue dots are areas where the video was taken
The yellow dots are future antenna placement.





Here is a few videos that will show elevation. and what i am working with
http://youtu.be/OEpjqYkanIA
http://youtu.be/ABnKHbyNYYU
http://youtu.be/VtVxsx7V0SM
http://youtu.be/rwri4-W94CE
http://youtu.be/NzgT-oSgsk0

So what do ya think? If i think i am missing something please say.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

You will need to have range extenders/repeaters since access points need to be connected to a router or a WLAN controller. Range extenders only need to be connected once to a PC to setup and then after they've been successfully configured only need to be connected to a power source.

I have reviewed and I highly recommend the following repeater:
http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2012/12/amped-wireless-sr20000g-wireless.html


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> You will need to have range extenders/repeaters since access points need to be connected to a router or a WLAN controller. Range extenders only need to be connected once to a PC to setup and then after they've been successfully configured only need to be connected to a power source.
> 
> I have reviewed and I highly recommend the following repeater:
> http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2012/12/amped-wireless-sr20000g-wireless.html



Thanks for responding so quicky. But i had notice that that was a inside repeater. Also i have hear of bad options for repeaters. any insite on that?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

What bad options for repeaters have you heard of?


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

just that they were not too good on handling load.. but even i was confused about it... I have never really messed with repeaters. Thus this job is being very different for me. Everything i have worked with has been wired or used a wire to an access point. BUT i know this project can be done.

What do you recomend for equiptment to use outside then?

i was also looking at Ubiquiti but i cannot figure out what of there devices is the correct one...


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

Range extenders will reduce B/W. 

That depends on placement.


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Range extenders will reduce B/W.
> 
> That depends on placement.



B/W? sorry but i dont know that acranam. 

Is there anyother options that you recomend for range extenders that will do good for outdoors?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2013)

What about the option of running powerline network adapters to provide a network connection for each Access Point to plug into?  I think that would be better than repeaters.


----------



## Bot (Mar 7, 2013)

i would have a look at this
http://www.open-mesh.com/


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> What about the option of running powerline network adapters to provide a network connection for each Access Point to plug into?  I think that would be better than repeaters.



I have never worked with powerline networking. but one BIG issues with that. NOT all the rows are on the same MAIN connection....


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

demonmaestro said:


> B/W? sorry but i dont know that acranam.
> 
> Is there anyother options that you recomend for range extenders that will do good for outdoors?



Bandwidth.


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Bandwidth.


never heard of it but as B/W. i think of bmw or black and white.....  
but anyways ill look into the open-mesh stuff.

But still looking for other possible options.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 7, 2013)

demonmaestro said:


> I have never worked with powerline networking. but one BIG issues with that. NOT all the rows are on the same MAIN connection....



Oh, in that case Powerline networking is out.  I figured the park all went back to one main panel, but since they don't powerline won't really work.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

If you can't find the outdoor APs you want you can get or make enclosures for the indoor ones


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> If you can't find the outdoor APs you want you can get or make enclosures for the indoor ones



thats why i am asking ya if ya have any ideas...


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

what is your budget?


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> what is your budget?



they are thinking a grand ($1,000.00 USD) 

I know not much to work with...


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

You aren't gonna find much within that price range for decent outdoor APs or repeaters (Most I've seen are like 500 per AP). You could go the enclosure route if you need good weatherproofing +getting regular APs or range extenders + use just a few high gain outdoor antennas to reduce the amount of APs you would need. 

my example (if you wanna go with repeaters instead of access points would be to get 3 or 4 SR20000Gs and get the cable amped requires for the outdoor antennas, then get the antennas that are higher dBi (A8EX-these are rated for around a mile coverage) put the SRs in an area out of the weather or make a enclosure for em (also so people don't steal em or do ghetto stuff to em. 

Lots of people do that so they can use what APs they want

thing is do you have electrical at the spots you want the APs or REs to go to is the big question?


----------



## demonmaestro (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes i do have electrical. I am just trying to find out what all do i need to get to do this right with what they are offering on price..


For 1 SR20000G repeater and 2 A8EX antennas not including the antenna wire,box,pole,concrete,electrical plug, electrical wire, electrical box, mounts. just for one pole i am looking at $300. and probly with all that stuff i need for each pole it will be between $400-$500 a POLE. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO my next question is how far does thies things go..... reliable?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 7, 2013)

well the SR20000Gs are around 140 each the upgraded antenna+the cable is around 100-120. so around 250-300 per RE (factoring shipping cost) Not bad for having around 1 mile coverage per RE and having a lot of features on the RE. Getting the higher gain antennas would allow you to not need as many REs. 

With the default included antennas:
I had 350-400ft range I was able to browse the net and I was able to stream HD Videos 150 some ft away from the RE and that was worst case scenario (thru 5 thick walls and outside down the road as well as having 66 other APs nearby and 3 of them used the same wifi channel) 

so having those outdoor antennas would really help!

or if you allready have some spare wireless routers you could configure them as RE and just get higher gain antennas if you realllly wanna be on the cheap side. 

Note:RE=Range Extender


----------



## Steevo (Mar 9, 2013)

http://www.ubnt.com/bullet

Point to point communications.

SONICWALL 01-SSC-8742 VPN  Firewall - Newegg.com

Either four discreet zones applied by rules in the firewall, or access, also bandwidth control from each point, and your end WAP able to control per device bandwidth.


----------

